# الايثانول من التمر



## mano480 (3 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذه اول مشاركة لى فى منتداكم العامر دوما انشا الله اود بعض المعلومات عن وقود الايثانول من التمر علما بان لدينا كمية لا باس بها من محصول التمر بالسودان 
وهل هنالك مصانع الان تعمل على استخراج وقود اليثانول من التمر 
ارجو الافادة احبتى


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 أبريل 2008)

أهلاً بك يا أخي في المنتدى والملتقى ...
من الممكن استخراج الايثانول من التمر .....
ويوجد مصانع تعمل على استخراجه ....


----------



## mano480 (7 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا*



عصام نورالدين قال:


> أهلاً بك يا أخي في المنتدى والملتقى ...
> من الممكن استخراج الايثانول من التمر .....
> ويوجد مصانع تعمل على استخراجه ....



اشكرك اخى عصام 
نعم اعلم ان هنالك مصنع بسلطنة عمان وتقريبا الجزائر لديها مصنع وعلى ما اعتقد العين بها مصنع
انا اريد ان اعمل دراسة او اطلع على دراسات سابقة عن الموضوع وفوائده وجدواه يعنى معلومات متكاملة لانه لدينا انتاج وفير من التمر بالسودان ولكن لاتوجد صناعة تحويلية مما ادى الى هبوط اسعاره بصورة اثرت على اصحاب المزارع فاريد ان اقدم ولو بعض الدراسات للمسؤلين عسى ولعل اساعد باضعف الايمان 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mano480 (8 أبريل 2008)

وينكم شباب


----------



## مجاهد عبد الله (9 يونيو 2009)

اريد بحث بعنوان "انتاج الايثانول من المولاص"
ارجو المساعده
وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يونيو 2009)

للاسف ليس لي تجربة في هذا المجال ... لكن سنبحث لك .... ان شاء الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يونيو 2009)

:20:تم افتتاح المعمل في السودان ..................... ألف مبروك للقطر السوداني الشقيق ...:77::77::12::15:.
ياريت لو كنت أخبرتنا منذ ذلك الوقت أنك تنوي إقامة هذا المعمل من دراستك وتنفيذك يا أخي mano ، كنا سنساعدك في العمل أكثر ...:15::15::15:


----------

